# Do lobster (3-finger) gloves really work?



## New Daddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Conventional gloves give you dexterity but are not warm enough for me on a cold day. Mitts are incredibly warm but take dexterity away from you to the point that I can't wear them as a skier. 

Do lobster (3-finger) gloves take the best of both worlds or the worst of both worlds? I'd like to know before spending nearly $100 on a pair.


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess it depends on the application. You really don't gain all that much dexterity. I had a pair of lobster gloves I used for mountain biking (Pearl Izumi), and for that application they are great; because you retain two fingers on the handlebar and two on the brakes. 

For skiing, I don't know how much benefit you would get. For just holding the poles, they should be totally fine. But then again so are mittens, right?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a pair of Hestra Heli 3 finger gloves. I use them on really cold days as my hands sweat in them. So, YES!!!!!  But do not go cheap.  The Hestras will last forever and if they don't and you buy from Backcountry.com.  Return them.


----------



## New Daddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> For skiing, I don't know how much benefit you would get. For just holding the poles, they should be totally fine. But then again so are mittens, right?



Your hit the nail on the head. I need dexterity not for holding poles, but buckling and unbuckling my boots on every run. I make it a point to unbuckle my boots before getting on a chairlift, because I think it helps with the circulation and prevents fatigue. (This may or may not be scientifically correct, but it's my habit anyway.)  I've tried mitts, and you can't easily buckle and unbuckle in them.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2013)

New Daddy said:


> Your hit the nail on the head. I need dexterity not for holding poles, but buckling and unbuckling my boots on every run. I make it a point to unbuckle my boots before getting on a chairlift, because I think it helps with the circulation and prevents fatigue. (This may or may not be scientifically correct, but it's my habit anyway.)  I've tried mitts, and you can't easily buckle and unbuckle in them.




This is what your pole grip is for.  No need to bend over.  And reverse to tighten.


----------



## New Daddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Puck it said:


> This is what your pole grip is for.  No need to bend over.  And reverse to tighten.


I don't get it.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2013)

New Daddy said:


> I don't get it.




Turn the pole over and use the top of the grip to lift up on the buckle. Boom.  Open.  Takes a little practice.


----------



## New Daddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Turn the pole over and use the top of the grip to lift up on the buckle. Boom.  Open.  Takes a little practice.



Ok, that's what I thought you meant too, but my boots are kept pretty tight around my feet that I don't think the pole grips would do. Maybe unbuckling, but certainly buckling can't be done with the pole grips controlled remotely. What about the buckles above the ankles? I can't see how it can be done.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a pair of the Stoic ones. I find it has to be very cold for me to use them because my fingers in the mitt part get too warm. Definitely gives you almost the dexterity of regular gloves and certainly more than enough for buckling/unbuckling boots.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 15, 2013)

I just got a pair of Outdoor Research this year with a liner. Dexterity is great not just for boots but zippers, facemasks, etc. you may need to adjust. 

The liners are great because my hands sweat but I can easily remove and dry just the liner. Or on a day like Sunday, ski with just the liners and leave the full claws at home.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2013)

New Daddy said:


> Ok, that's what I thought you meant too, but my boots are kept pretty tight around my feet that I don't think the pole grips would do. Maybe unbuckling, but certainly buckling can't be done with the pole grips controlled remotely. What about the buckles above the ankles? I can't see how it can be done.




Bottoms only.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2013)

i have a pair of Spyder leather lobster gloves  3 finger in one side and the index finger has its own pocket . They are great in cold weather


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 15, 2013)

i got marmot lobster mitts and they are fantastic. will get another pair next year when these are worn out


----------



## Edd (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd suggest getting the most comfortable handwear you like with wrists straps so you don't lose them taking them off. Then remove them when you need to when you mess with the buckles. If you're going through the buckle inconvenience anyway its not much to add on for comfortable hands. Then, maybe work on trying not to mess with the buckles at all.

I wear full mittens now and I would never go back.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 16, 2013)

New Daddy said:


> Ok, that's what I thought you meant too, but my boots are kept pretty tight around my feet that I don't think the pole grips would do. Maybe unbuckling, but certainly buckling can't be done with the pole grips controlled remotely. What about the buckles above the ankles? I can't see how it can be done.


maybe you shoudl sonsider loosening your buckles a bit. Soudns like they are too tight. As for the gloves. I've always been warm enough with a good regular glove. I ahve a pair of Hestra's that I only break out when it dips below zero otherwise my hands sweat. I ahve a cheaper pair of gloves that I use on most days.


----------



## darent (Jan 22, 2013)

received a pair of OR 3 finger gloves for christmas this year, will let you all know later how they work. I have  always wore gloves but I am hoping the 3 finger jobbies work for those real cold days. I have a pair of gloves that have the zip on the back of the hand for a hand warmer that works  great on real cold days,  will see how the 3 finger compares


----------



## New Daddy (Jan 23, 2013)

darent said:


> received a pair of OR 3 finger gloves for christmas this year, will let you all know later how they work. I have  always wore gloves but I am hoping the 3 finger jobbies work for those real cold days. I have a pair of gloves that have the zip on the back of the hand for a hand warmer that works  great on real cold days,  will see how the 3 finger compares



Please do keep us posted. My alternative is gloves with a zip on the back, so I'd really like to hear your comparison too. Thanks!


----------



## Philpug (Jan 24, 2013)

I use the Hestra Heli-Mitts as my regular glove. Mine are about 4 years old and are great in a multitude of temps. I like them more that a traditional mitten or glove.


----------



## crank (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a pair of the pearl izumi lobster mitts like Nick's.  They work great for mountain biking and that is all I have used them for.


----------



## darent (Jan 30, 2013)

tried the OR 3 fingers today, not skiing but ice boating, temps were 12*, with a good steady wind the boat was hitting 35- 40 mph. sailed all afternoon and never had cold fingers, my face had a permanent frozen smile!! so I think they will be great for those really cold skiing days.


----------



## New Daddy (Jan 31, 2013)

darent said:


> tried the OR 3 fingers today, not skiing but ice boating, temps were 12*, with a good steady wind the boat was hitting 35- 40 mph. sailed all afternoon and never had cold fingers, my face had a permanent frozen smile!! so I think they will be great for those really cold skiing days.



Thanks for the report. Did you have a chance to compare them against a pair with zips on the back for hand warmers?


----------



## darent (Jan 31, 2013)

New Daddy said:


> Thanks for the report. Did you have a chance to compare them against a pair with zips on the back for hand warmers?



I found the three finger mitten warmer than the zip back glove. I had to put the heat pack against my skin to be effective in the glove, when I put it in the zip compartment my finger tips still got cold after awhile, not so with the 3-F mitten


----------



## Rich (Feb 6, 2013)

+1 for the Hestra 3 Finger Heli Mitt.  Much warmer than gloves and more dexterity than regular mitts.  Having your index finger and thumb free makes it really easy to hold your poles, adjust your goggles, work zippers, etc. They also have removable liners, so you can get them really dry overnight.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2013)

Going to be breaking mine out for AZ summit ... snowing, hopefully a foot plus and 10 degrees ...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Going to be breaking mine out for AZ summit ... snowing, hopefully a foot plus and 10 degrees ...



I saw you had them on, how did they work?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I saw you had them on, how did they work?



They worked great especially after I threw some hand warmers in them on Saturday ... not a big fan of the wool liners on the Stoics. They either wanted to come out when I took my hand out or tried to bunch up when I put it back in.


----------



## DonnaWalken (Feb 15, 2013)

I always thought they were funny looking. maybe because they remind me of an "alien hand signal" from a very very old tv show. But yeah, the Hestra 3 finger mitt heli is a very good one.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> They worked great especially after I threw some hand warmers in them on Saturday ... not a big fan of the wool liners on the Stoics. They either wanted to come out when I took my hand out or tried to bunch up when I put it back in.



Sounds like a deal breaker to me.  I need to be able to take my gloves on and off without worrying about the liner getting screwed up.

If you still needed to use hand warmers then I'll just stick with my regular gloves, which were just fine with hand warmers in the same conditions.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

I like lobster for dinner.


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Feb 21, 2013)

I opted for the Black Diamond Mercury Mitt to replace some worn out gloves this year. I've been very happy with them. Super warm, dry, and comfy. 

I originally was looking at several 3 finger variants from different companies since I've always been a glove guy and thought this was a good compromise. However, I ended up trying the BD mitts on at a local REI and was hooked. The ones in store were the wrong size, but i could tell right away they fit my hands nicely and ordered the correct size. While these are traditional mitts, the liner is 3 finger inside.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 23, 2013)

bvibert said:


> If you still needed to use hand warmers then I'll just stick with my regular gloves, which were just fine with hand warmers in the same conditions.



Probably would have been fine without them, but the liner was kind of a pain. I'd look at other brands at any rate. I'm sure the Hestra's are top notch.


----------



## darent (Feb 27, 2013)

My OR 3 finger worked great at the summit, they have a liner that is a regular thin glove which is nice if you have to adjust somthing, easy to pull out and put back in the  mitt, also I used a heavier fleece liner glove and  they were even warmer than the stock set up!  real happy with the purchase


----------

